# Slipstellen Veluwemeer



## anmac (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich will im Herbst evt. mal für ein paar Tage zum Veluwemeer.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Slipstellen dort?
Am Besten natürlich mit den kostenlosen.|supergri

Zustand der Slipstelle,Parkmöglichkeit für´s Auto mit Trailer,
Preise der kostenpflichtigen Anlagen usw.

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.

Gruß,
Andre


----------



## Udo561 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Slipstellen Veluwemeer*

Hi,
guck mal hier , vielleicht findest du da etwas.
Gruß Udo
http://www.vaartips.nl/


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Slipstellen Veluwemeer*

Am der der Klappbrücke in Elburg hast Du eine kostenlose Slippe.


----------



## anmac (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Slipstellen Veluwemeer*

Hab mal gerade bei Google-Earth nachgesehen.
Im Hafen de Knar gibt´s auch eine Slippe mit großem
Parkplatz gleich nebenan.Laut visplanner.nl ist die auch
kostenlos.Das wäre ja zu schön um wahr zu sein.
Kennt die jemand?Hier mal die GPS-Daten:
52,35821 N ; 5,62092 E

Gruß,
Andre


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Slipstellen Veluwemeer*



anmac schrieb:


> Hab mal gerade bei Google-Earth nachgesehen.
> Im Hafen de Knar gibt´s auch eine Slippe mit großem
> Parkplatz gleich nebenan.Laut visplanner.nl ist die auch
> kostenlos.Das wäre ja zu schön um wahr zu sein.
> ...


In Harderwijk ist das...
Aber ob die kostenlos ist....
Auf den Visplaner würde ich mich nicht verlassen..


----------



## guifri (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Slipstellen Veluwemeer*

Naja..als Bootseigner dürften ein paar Euros Slipgebühr doch kaum ins Gewicht fallen...


----------



## Udo561 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Slipstellen Veluwemeer*



guifri schrieb:


> Naja..als Bootseigner dürften ein paar Euros Slipgebühr doch kaum ins Gewicht fallen...



Hi,
es gibt Leute die auch kleinere Boot fahren , oder sogar nur Schlauchboote.
Und wenn man dann fürs slippen 15 Euro zahlen muss summiert sich das übers Jahr ganz schön.

Gruß Udo


----------



## guifri (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Slipstellen Veluwemeer*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> es gibt Leute die auch kleinere Boot fahren , oder sogar nur Schlauchboote.
> Und wenn man dann fürs slippen 15 Euro zahlen muss summiert sich das übers Jahr ganz schön.
> 
> Gruß Udo



Im Verhältnis zu den Kosten zur Bootsanschaffung (auch Schlauchboote welche geslippt werden müssen, haben ja schon eine ordentliche Größe mit entsprechenden Kosten), Benzinkosten, Angelausrüstung, Wartungskosten etc., haben die Slipgebühren m.E. wohl eher eine untergeordnete Rolle und ein Angelausflug dürfte daran nicht scheitern.

Aber eigentlich geht´s mich auch nichts an #h


----------



## mr-bugg (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Slipstellen Veluwemeer*

@ Gufri........??? mal abgesehen davon das, dass ganze nichts mit dem Beitrag zu tun hat, kannst du dir auch solche Kommentare schenken wie du selbst schon sehr treffend bemerkt hast.


----------



## guifri (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Slipstellen Veluwemeer*



mr-bugg schrieb:


> @ Gufri........??? mal abgesehen davon das, dass ganze nichts mit dem Beitrag zu tun hat, kannst du dir auch solche Kommentare schenken wie du selbst schon sehr treffend bemerkt hast.



Und wer hat DICH gefragt?


----------



## mr-bugg (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Slipstellen Veluwemeer*

Der Themenstarter fragte nach Slipstellen am Veluwemeer soweit ich mich erinnern oder lesen kann hast du dazu nichts geschrieben ausser naturlich deine unquallifizierten Kommentare. 

Mir gehen solche Labertaschen einfach nur auf den Sa.. Ich für meinen Teil bin an der Sache interessiert weil ich auch son Poser bin, der ein Boot hat und gerne von diesem angelt. Slipstellen sind in Holland nicht überall gut und leicht zu finden und darum geht es hier.


----------



## guifri (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Slipstellen Veluwemeer*



mr-bugg schrieb:


> Der Themenstarter fragte nach Slipstellen am Veluwemeer soweit ich mich erinnern oder lesen kann hast du dazu nichts geschrieben ausser naturlich deine unquallifizierten Kommentare.
> 
> Mir gehen solche Labertaschen einfach nur auf den Sa.. Ich für meinen Teil bin an der Sache interessiert weil ich auch son Poser bin, der ein Boot hat und gerne von diesem angelt. Slipstellen sind in Holland nicht überall gut und leicht zu finden und darum geht es hier.



Halt einfach mal den Ball flach. ICH wollte keinem hier an den Karren pinkeln. Wollte lediglich die Aufmerksamkeit darauf lenken, dass die Slipkosten im Regelfall ja nicht ins Gewicht zu den sonstigen Kosten fallen...War ja auch selbstkritisch und wollte mich dann raushalten. Aber nach Deinem Kommentar hat hier auch kein Mensch gefragt.

Ich spreche im Übrigen auch aus Erfahrung als Bootsbesitzer (nur zur Zeit ohne). Ich habe hier niemanden als Poser bezeichnet.

Ob Du ein Boot hast und was DU hier gerne liest, juckt mich nicht die Bohne. Freu Dich doch über Dein Boot. 

Im Übrigen - Du bist ja noch nicht so erfahren hier im Forum (es gibt 100.000e Beiträge in vielen threads, die nichts mit den Themen zu tun haben)u kannst Du mich auf die Ignorier-Liste setzen. Dann brauchst Du meine unqualifizierten Beiträge nicht mehr lesen...


----------



## mr-bugg (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Slipstellen Veluwemeer*

Junge das ist immer noch am Thema vorbei .......  warum soll ich dich denn Ignorieren du fängst langsam an mich zu belustigen #6


----------



## guifri (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Slipstellen Veluwemeer*



mr-bugg schrieb:


> Junge das ist immer noch am Thema vorbei .......  warum soll ich dich denn Ignorieren du fängst langsam an mich zu belustigen #6



 Na dann viel Spaß mit mir:q


----------

